# Berry College Bear????



## jjasonbbo1 (Feb 22, 2010)

I went coyote hunting this past saturday and found a HUGE print and when I got home to look it up it was a bear track!! On Berry!!! I don't remember hearing of a bear in rome....  Should I tell DNR??  I know I know.. I shoulda took a pic but I didn't have a camera.. I wanna go back as soon as I can just to look for it.. may drop a can of "dines" on the ground to get it on the muddy road to be sure of this....


----------



## fishndinty (Feb 22, 2010)

You should tell the guy who patrols at Berry. He's good people and would be very interested in this.

It's not unheard of...I think they get one in there every few years.  It's actually good bear habitat since a lot of the land is remote and mountainous.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 23, 2010)

Berry College had a bear season this year.

http://pub.jfgriffin.com/doc/jfgriffin/09GAHD/2009072301/


----------



## Alexander (Feb 23, 2010)

That is awesome, there are tons of bears in north georgia its just a matter of seeing them. As a matter of fact just last friday a buddy and I were squirrel hunting allatoona in the evening and actually saw a black bear. He wasnt real big and didnt spook when he saw us either kinda just lumbered off in some pines. I knew there was a bear in there though because i saw fresh scat and tracks during turkey season just really didnt think I would actually see the whole bear.


----------



## jjasonbbo1 (Feb 23, 2010)

It almost makes me want to hunt here opening day of bow season instead of cohutta since its 20 minutes to that spot from my front door..


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes there are bears on Berry College...Johns Mountain.... Coosawattee.. Pine Log.. and plenty of places all around those areas. Have been for years...just not as many as there are up around Helen, Ellijay, and that part of the world.  I've seen em.. my brother and many other hunters in that region.


----------



## snook24 (Feb 23, 2010)

someone posted some pics of 2 bears in a field up there last year on the forum somewhere


----------



## fishndinty (Feb 23, 2010)

jjasonbbo1 said:


> It almost makes me want to hunt here opening day of bow season instead of cohutta since its 20 minutes to that spot from my front door..



If you wanna see a bear go scout at Cohutta and find their food.  It's LOADED with bruins.


----------



## cathooker (Feb 23, 2010)

jjasonbbo1 said:


> I went coyote hunting this past saturday and found a HUGE print and when I got home to look it up it was a bear track!! On Berry!!! I don't remember hearing of a bear in rome....  Should I tell DNR??  I know I know.. I shoulda took a pic but I didn't have a camera.. I wanna go back as soon as I can just to look for it.. may drop a can of "dines" on the ground to get it on the muddy road to be sure of this....



I know of at least two bears that had to be removed from the City limits of Rome. There was abear killed here in Chattooga county this year. Last spring a bear destroyed my feeder. Also in Chattooga county. He left his tracks in the mud and muddy paw prints on the barrel.


----------



## godogs57 (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey Cat,

Where was a bear killed in Chattooga County? I used to live up there (Gore community) and hunted that area to death. Never saw any bear sign up till the day I moved to SW GA 17 years ago. Just curious....would have been cool to see one while I was up there. Take it easy.


----------



## jjasonbbo1 (Feb 24, 2010)

Yeah I have lived in the city of rome since 1998 and not heard of any bears in the city.. I did hear of one being sighted near armuchee but not in rome... DNR said that its rare but one moves through the berry wma once in a while... Would be neat if they took up here and were protected a year or so to get goin...


----------



## cathooker (Feb 24, 2010)

godogs57 said:


> Hey Cat,
> 
> Where was a bear killed in Chattooga County? I used to live up there (Gore community) and hunted that area to death. Never saw any bear sign up till the day I moved to SW GA 17 years ago. Just curious....would have been cool to see one while I was up there. Take it easy.



The bear was killed on Lookout Mountain near Cloudland by a deer hunter. Small one...weighed 125 lbs....was in the Summerville news. Back in 1997 or so there was a young male bear killed by a car just north of Trion on hwy 27. I saw this bear laying in a ditch right after sunup one morning and reported it to the DNR. First bear I had seen in Chattooga county.


----------



## cathooker (Feb 24, 2010)

jjasonbbo1 said:


> Yeah I have lived in the city of rome since 1998 and not heard of any bears in the city.. I did hear of one being sighted near armuchee but not in rome... DNR said that its rare but one moves through the berry wma once in a while... Would be neat if they took up here and were protected a year or so to get goin...


The bears in Rome was back in the late 80's early 90's. I worked in and around Rome in the electrical construction business from 1981 until I retired last year...I too would like to have a huntable population of bears in our area.


----------



## McKoy Property Booner (Feb 24, 2010)

One was ran over close to Rome High on the bypass less than two years ago. It made the paper.


----------



## trkyburns (Feb 24, 2010)

McKoy Property Booner said:


> One was ran over close to Rome High on the bypass less than two years ago. It made the paper.



Yep.  I thought it was closer to the intersection of the bypass and Hwy 27 near the Berry campus... I could be wrong though.  It was actually first seen in South Rome and crossed the Etowah River then crossed 2nd Avenue right past the bank where I work.  I checked the bank security cameras which are motion activated and caught a glimpse of something at the edge of our parking lot... a dark spot moving quickly through the dark... I like to think it was the bear 
When a bear goes through a heavily populated downtown area, even at night it doesn't go unnoticed!

I live at the edge of the WMA at the base of Lavender Mountain.  Never seen a bear near the house and haven't seen any sign either.  But occassionally, especially in the spring/summer a young male bear will wander down this far in search of his own territory.  This part of the county doesn't have a reproducing population of bears like some say John's Mountain does (farther to the north), but you can bet there are some scattered around.

I have been hearing of bear sightings in the Big Texas Valley area for a couple of years now.  I say bring 'em on!


----------



## Matthew Cabe (Feb 24, 2010)

Cat where you from i live in trion grew up in halls valley


----------



## cathooker (Feb 24, 2010)

Matthew Cabe said:


> Cat where you from i live in trion grew up in halls valley


I grew up in Trion, graduated from Trion High School. Now live in the SW part of the county between Menlo and Lyerly. Oakhill / ALpine area.


----------



## Matthew Cabe (Feb 25, 2010)

hey man we hunt down that way on dirt sellar


----------



## Matthew Cabe (Feb 25, 2010)

when you wanna hit up some them big cats CATDADDY would like to hang into one of them you got in your Avatar


----------



## Badddwithabow (Feb 25, 2010)

dang at all the romans on here... I live in armuchee and have personally seen a bear in everett springs... up toward the pocket and heard of many more...


----------



## BARFOOTLARRY (Feb 28, 2010)

I heard there was one killed out in Wax this year, close to Polk County. I think it was close to 200#. There was one trapped by DNR near Pepperell Middle after the tornado tore up Conns Lake back in the 90s. Also know a lady that saw one on Woods Road out in Coosa last year.


----------

